# Gore Mountain - Sunday 4/19/15



## Rambo (Apr 20, 2015)

Cornhead, Glade Runner and I skied Gore on their last day of the ski season. Weather was fantastic, about 50 to 60 degrees and bright sunshine. Lift Tics were $30. Base coverage was great for the most part, a few thin cover spots here and there, which you could fairly easily navigate around or through. you could ski all the way to the base by skiing Twister, Showcase or Foxlair to Sunway to Quicksilver to Jamboree. I skied most of the day but stopped at 3:30 pretty much exhausted. I only put a few small scratches and one small gouge on my skis bases... Dynastar Sultan 94's. Cornhead made it to 4:00. We stopped to eat at Brooks Barbeque in Oneonta on the way home... fantastic food.

Have a few pics:


----------



## Rambo (Apr 20, 2015)

A few more pics:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice


----------



## reefer (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks real nice!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 20, 2015)

A little bummed when we first started skiing because the available terrain couldn't hold a candle to what I skied at Killington last week, but as the Sun and temps rose, ropes dropped, Lies and lower Rumor opened spicing things up considerably. Awesome day at Gore.


----------



## billski (Apr 21, 2015)

nice base!  Get a tan?


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 21, 2015)

billski said:


> nice base!  Get a tan?



I was told I was a redneck, but they might have meant something different. No burn, 70 SPF face sunblock I bought in CO. When I skied Wolf Creek I applied it liberally to my face, head, and neck. I decided to ditch my helmet and ski wearing a baseball cap. I would spin it around when I got off the lift so it wouldn't blow off my head. I stopped for dinner on my way back to Boulder. When I looked in the mirror I had a half circle red spot on my forehead from the gap in the back of the hat. I asked my Son if there was one on the back of my head too, he said no. I skied with my helmet on all day at Gore.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Cornhead... look what I found. A pic from opening day at Snowridge on Sat.11/22/14, when we were there, with the 36 inches of fresh lake effects powder. Looks like our buddy Scotty Skis in line wearing the red pants.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2015)

From all accounts it was a sweet day at Gore, nice shots.

That's the lineup for first chair at Snow Ridge, I'm in that pic somewhere.  Great day, one of my best this year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 23, 2015)

Cmon Glade get a life !! Ur continuing to act out here too. Most on NYblog tuned you out when that was your principle focus .

Ur cred is zero , man up , grow up and focus on skiing and your experiences which are valuable on any forum ' 

BUT this shitstorm you continually bring about with Harv is at best juvenile and at worse emblematic of another problem. 

We are all intersted in what you have to say about SKIING , leave the rest out ......K ???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 23, 2015)

On a positive note you guys had a great experience at The Ridge , one of my " freebie " spots for Wednesdays now . Been skiing that place since Moses was a boy :flag:


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 23, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cmon Glade get a life !! Ur continuing to act out here too. Most on NYblog tuned you out when that was your principle focus .
> 
> Ur cred is zero , man up , grow up and focus on skiing and your experiences which are valuable on any forum '
> 
> ...



14-15 Season: 

11-9 Killington
11-21 Holiday Valley (opening day 27") 
11-22 Snow Ridge (opening day 35") 
11-28 Greek Peak 
11-30 Greek Peak (sb) 

12-7 Greek Peak (sb) 
12-10 Killington (13") 
12-12 Song (reopening 26") 
12-14 Greek Peak (sb) 
12-15 Windham 
12-18 Holiday Valley 
12-21 Greek Peak (sb) 
12-22 Windham 
12-26 Greek Peak 
12-28 Greek Peak 

1-3 Greek Peak 
1-5 Windham 
1-7 Snow Ridge (10") 
1-8 Greek Peak 
1-9 Greek Peak 
1-11 Greek Peak (sb) 
1-12 Holiday Valley 
1-15 Greek Peak 
1-17 Plattekill 
1-18 Greek Peak 
1-20 Mad River Glen (12-15") 
1-22 Greek Peak 
1-23 Elk Mountain 
1-24 Greek Peak (sb) 
1-28 Jay Peak (6-12") 
1-30 Greek Peak 
1-31 Greek Peak (sb) 

2-1 Greek Peak (sb) 
2-2 Greek Peak (10") 
2-3 Magic (12"+) 
2-6 Greek Peak (12"+) 
2-7 Greek Peak (sb) 
2-8 Smugglers *Notch 
2-9 Sugarbush 
2-13 Greek Peak 
2-14 Greek Peak (sb) 
* 2-15 Aldis gas line & surrounding woods (hike to) 
2-16 Greek Peak 
* 2-17 Aqua Terra & Wolf Park/Crater (hike to) 
* 2-18 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
* 2-19 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
2-22 Gore 
2-23 Greek Peak (sb) 
* 2-24 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
2-26 Greek Peak (sb) 
* 2-27 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
2-28 Greek Peak 

3-1 Cannon 
3-2 Burke 
3-5 Greek Peak 
3-7 Greek Peak 
3-8 Middlebury College Snow Bowl 
3-9 Bolton Valley (6") 
3-12 Greek Peak 
3-13 Elk Mountain 
3-14 Elk Mountain 
3-15 Gore 
3-16 Mad River Glen (6") 
3-18 Greek Peak (7-8") 
3-21 Whiteface *(Slides 1, 2, 3 & 4) 
3-22 Jay Peak (6") 
3-23 Jay Peak 
3-24 Jay Peak 
3-25 Jay Peak 
3-28 Greek Peak (sb) 
3-29 Greek Peak 
3-31 Greek Peak 

* 4-1 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
4-2 Greek Peak (sb) 
4-3 Greek Peak
4-4 Greek Peak
4-5 Greek Peak
4-6 Mad River Glen
4-11 Plattekill 
4-12 Greek Peak (sb) 
4-14 Killington
4-19 Gore

I'm pretty sure I'm not having any trouble focusing on the skiing.  And I hate to keep bringing it up but, Harvey brought it upon himself.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not having any trouble focusing on the skiing.  And I hate to keep bringing it up but, Harvey brought it upon himself.



Now You are going to have t tell us what happened?


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the report, Rambo. I was at Gore on March 29, and was wondering whether you'd be able to ski to the base by April 19. There must have been a lot of snow depth on the route you mentioned. http://snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg36241 (March 29)


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 23, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cmon Glade get a life !! Ur continuing to act out here too. Most on NYblog tuned you out when that was your principle focus .
> 
> Ur cred is zero , man up , grow up and focus on skiing and your experiences which are valuable on any forum '
> 
> ...



This sounds like a personal attack.  Mr. Deadhead skier, please take care of this crap.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2015)

Glade Runner, I suggest you worry about your own behavior first and foremost.

Thanks


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a suggestion for you.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 23, 2015)

^Why don't you pick up your ball and go home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 23, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^Why don't you pick up your ball and go home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Cause I got no place else to go


----------



## marcski (Apr 23, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> Cause I got no place else to go



Maybe you should reflect as to why this is?? 

(p.s. I'm sorry....I relapsed...I'm back on the pledge!).


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2015)

Rambo said:


> Hey Cornhead... look what I found. A pic from opening day at Snowridge on Sat.11/22/14, when we were there, with the 36 inches of fresh lake effects powder. Looks like our buddy Scotty Skis in line wearing the red pants.



That me for sure what great little natural snow heaven there.


----------

